# ********Please give me input on my reef!*********



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

WATCH IT IN HD!
YouTube - ‪My 90 Gallon Reef **RIP REGAL TANG***‬‎

The reef is about 4 Months old and i dont have a sump yet. Please chime in on this everyone. Thanks fellow reefers


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Beautiful video, well produced. Nice tank! 
Bravo!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I wonder what nem that is at the 3 min mark and I saw 1 aptasia so you might want to nuke it before it spreads. I dont care for damsels but thats just me unless of course they are in an acro dominated tank.

I really liked the video and I think your tank looks VERY GOOD for just 4 months old so keep up the GREAT work.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

4 months old........lucky.


----------

